# LOL Reported 3 times in five min for cubing on chat roulette



## inuyasha51089 (May 4, 2010)

i was on chat roulette for less then five min and 3 people (probably the ones rubbing themselves down) reported me!!! wow unbelievable I say we have one designated day where tons of cubers flood chat roulette doing solves (18 and up please dont need the younger crowd seeing something they shouldnt) then see what happens lol


----------



## incessantcheese (May 4, 2010)

lol never thought of doing this


----------



## Anthony (May 4, 2010)

I cube on CR occasionally. If you know what you're doing, it pays off sometimes. ;P

But yeah, if you're boring, you'll probably get reported.


----------



## Weston (May 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I cube on CR occasionally. If you know what you're doing, *it pays off sometimes. ;P*
> 
> But yeah, if you're boring, you'll probably get reported.


LOL
Oh Anthony.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 4, 2010)

ok now im curious what do you mean pays off


----------



## Anthony (May 4, 2010)

inuyasha51089 said:


> ok now im curious what do you mean pays off



LOL. I'm sure Ethan would gladly show you. We've got the process down to a science, really.


----------



## RyanO (May 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> inuyasha51089 said:
> 
> 
> > ok now im curious what do you mean pays off
> ...



Now I'm curious too!


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 4, 2010)

I never used chat roulette, decided to try it and do 2 solves, I only showed my hands. First dude was impressed, he left after 1st solve, 2nd dude just left and the 3rd just said this isnt very impressive. lol, thanks for the idea. =P


----------



## DavidWoner (May 4, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > inuyasha51089 said:
> ...



Boobs, of course.


----------



## Kian (May 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I cube on CR occasionally. If you know what you're doing, it pays off sometimes. ;P.



lol being 15.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 4, 2010)

Never tried Chatroulette. Probably never will. 1 out of 5 times, they'll be a guy asking to see boobs or a guy "relieving himself." =/


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 4, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Never tried Chatroulette. Probably never will. *1 out of 5 times, they'll be a guy asking to see boobs or a guy "relieving himself." =/*



How do you know this if you have never tried it?


----------



## Anthony (May 4, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > Never tried Chatroulette. Probably never will. *1 out of 5 times, they'll be a guy asking to see boobs or a guy "relieving himself." =/*
> ...



Well, judging by her statistic (1/5), she's obviously never really been on there.


----------



## RyanO (May 4, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > Never tried Chatroulette. Probably never will. *1 out of 5 times, they'll be a guy asking to see boobs or a guy "relieving himself." =/*
> ...



I've never tried it either, but from what I've heard this happens a lot.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 4, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Sir E Brum said:
> 
> 
> > AndreaBananas said:
> ...



What Ryan said. I just hear things like this happening a lot...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 4, 2010)

Skip 0:13...


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Skip 0:13...



HAHAHAHAHAHAH oh my god, that was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2010)

If you want to fit in with the chatroulette crowd, you could always cube with one hand, and... you know... with the other.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 4, 2010)

lol nice


----------



## blah (May 4, 2010)

qqwref said:


> If you want to fit in with the chatroulette crowd, you could always cube with one hand, and... you know... with the other.


Still got the record?


----------



## NoobCube (May 4, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > Never tried Chatroulette. Probably never will. *1 out of 5 times, they'll be a guy asking to see boobs or a guy "relieving himself." =/*
> ...



You, sir, have been reading too much Artemis Fowl. (Or been independantly reeinventing puns.)

Edit:Oh, I mean your name, just in case you were wondering


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 4, 2010)

Yea, I was reported too, for cubing, after about 10 minutes.


----------



## qqwref (May 4, 2010)

blah said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to fit in with the chatroulette crowd, you could always cube with one hand, and... you know... with the other.
> ...


neroflux stole it


----------



## DaijoCube (May 4, 2010)

Got reported too when cubing on CR.

One day, I was cubing on ChatRoulette and talked to another speedcuber! I ran to get his 4x4x4 and we cubed a bit


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 4, 2010)

Chatroulette/Omegle video is risky stuff.


----------



## Innocence (May 4, 2010)

qqwref said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Too much information probably, but what if you do both with the same hand? What an unfair record.


----------



## Neroflux (May 5, 2010)

qqwref said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



=.=


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 5, 2010)

Neroflux said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...


I'm so glad I didn't shake your hand Neroflux


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 5, 2010)

I got reported and blocked on there because I had a pipe in view once. Pissed me off.


----------



## IamWEB (May 7, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



If only Mike Hughey was the one to say that...


----------



## riffz (May 7, 2010)

Ahaha I got reported as well. But a lot of people were actually impressed and watched me solve it. Lol Anothony it worked.  I had to try it once.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 7, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



I has his 4x4 >_> <_<

don't remind me =( I presume that he has clean hands. LOL


----------



## Bayamo Penguin (May 7, 2010)

Has, I ve cubed there before and never had that happen.. once a guy actually sent a message asking for tips on solving i sent links


----------



## Neroflux (May 13, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I'm so glad I didn't shake your hand Neroflux


----------



## Samania (May 13, 2010)

They reported you because they want you doing something else.


----------



## Joël (May 14, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I cube on CR occasionally. If you know what you're doing, it pays off sometimes. ;P
> 
> But yeah, if you're boring, you'll probably get reported.



I don't really get it.. People get on there because they are bored... Why would they report ppl for just being boring? 

Anyway, I've also done a few cubing demo's on CR. Most ppl seem to like it.


----------

